

Vector Graphics finally made to GPU - stewie2
http://nvidia.fullviewmedia.com/siggraph2012/ondemand/SS106.html

======
stewie2
Vector graphics, whether it's used by SVG, User interface, or webpage
rendering, is currently done by the CPU.

At siggraph 2012, there was a talk by Mark Kilgard (the inventor of GLUT), who
demoed GPU accelerated vector graphics. I think this is big, because most of
the graphics we deal today are in the form of Vectors.

I think this deserves some attention.

